# Gaskets and sealant In uk



## Davewalters

Can anyone from the uk advise me on what high temp sealant and /or gaskets to get for my offset and where to get them from without having to get them from the us ..         I will be getting an Oklahoma joes highland and I want to get the right stuff to seal it all up before I put it all together        
 Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Cheers 
    Dave


----------



## branstone

I saw a bunch on Amazon UK


----------



## Davewalters

Unfortunately I don’t really know what I’m looking for when it comes to sealants      I can get hold of gasket tape without to much trouble but I also need sealant for between to firebox and the cook chamber    But I don’t want to buy on that isn’t food safe  as I will be cooking for my family and the last thing I want to do is poison my kids


----------



## HeyBertHeyErnie

Pro Smoke BBQ FireBlack Gasket/Heat Seal For Weber Kettle, 37, 47, 57cm and All Smokey Mountains I found this, it's probably what I'll use if I need to


----------



## homeruk

the pro smoke stuff works well just use some solvent to wipe off where your fitting it first to clean off any oils etc
do a search for rtc high temp silicone on fleabay ive used it on all my gear after all your only using it to seal external parts so will have no contact with your food


----------



## HeyBertHeyErnie

This is what you need


----------



## HeyBertHeyErnie




----------

